# Proxy sites url at times is been bypassed through firewall?



## giridharrao (Jul 17, 2007)

Dear All,

As we all known that whenever a URL of a site is been marked or entered for denial into the content filter of URL of a gateway firewall, the users will be denied to access the URL by the firewall.

On this, the url for eg.http://www.proxy1arabia.com/indexEn.php or http://www.proxy1arabia.com/ is been marked or added for denial to access into the content filter of the gateway firewall. 

After this when the browser from a client machine is been tried and found still able to access the url.

Moreover the sites says " Even if our site is blocked, we guaranty your unique proxy will never be blocked. "

Is it so still there are bugs in all these good and reasonable firewall available in the market. or if not please brief us how to block these kinds of url in the firewall?

And also kindly let us know the concepts on these kind of proxy sites acting on internet.


regards,
Giridhar Rao


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need to block the proxy server that is being used to access the site.


----------

